# The elusive AIRWOLF model...



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

So I decided that I need a new Airwolf model, since I made the only one I have now back in 1985 with my kid-skills. It came out pretty well, but it got pretty busted up through the years in all the moves. Last year I took the pieces and carefully reassembled it. However, I couldn't make it _better_, just restore it to as it was.








Now I see all kinds of improvements I could make if I did one today, alas, Airwolf models are scarce. And when they DO show up on eBay, they are CRAZY expensive. An Aoshima model is currently going for $82 (and the bidding isn't even over). An Aoshima diecast goes for near $500. The AMT/ERTL model almost never shows up at all, and it commands a high price when it does (like once a year). And the ERTL diecasts just don't look very good at all IMO.

SO- almost by sheer accident today I find this company in China named Kitech offering an Airwolf kit for just $15!!!! The pictures make it look pretty workable, and it seems to be styrene, so I ordered one.

Anyone here ever heard of this kit or this company?

Also- anyone here wanna show off their own Airwolf models?:thumbsup:










Edit to add:
I found more info, the Kitech is styrene all right, and others have built it up pretty well! Fears quelled. On with an Airwolf discussion!


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

I always say if you build Airwolf Redwolf needs to be buit too:thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

sg-99 said:


> I always say if you build Airwolf Redwolf needs to be built too:thumbsup:


One of the only good things about that season. Sorry, I *really* only like the _first_ season. But I like that season HARD!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:
I'm so psyched about building the Lady one more time!!!:wave:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I knew I should have gotten two of them when I picked up my Aoshima version a year ago at the LHS...


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

It would be nice if R2 reissued the AMT Airwolf kit with a corrected rear compartment.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That's why I got two of Aoshima's! And I'll even build one some day!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

The Die-cast.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Kitech is a subsidiary of trumpeter..their models are quite toylike,i have their 1/48 a10 thunderbolt its not bad but its not great


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

as the airwolf was based off a Bell 222 . why not use a 222 model.


----------



## 67657 (Mar 4, 2010)

irishtrek said:


> It would be nice if R2 reissued the AMT Airwolf kit with a corrected rear compartment.




Right? Maybe we should suggest it to them...


(hint hint hint)

Edit: I sent an email to R2; let's see what they say...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

falcondesigns said:


> The {Aoshima} Die-cast.


Yeah, it's so nice. It would be my first choice if I had the coin.
I could afford the 14" ERTL one, 










but _way_ too many issues there. I'm not fond of working on diecasts to that severe a degree. Grind grind drill drill....:freak:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

The-Nightsky said:


> Kitech is a subsidiary of trumpeter..their models are quite toylike


The basics looked good in the photos of the parts. I can work it up to much better level.:thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

edward 2 said:


> as the airwolf was based off a Bell 222 . why not use a 222 model.


That was my thought as well, only there ARE no models of the Bell 222!!! GRRRR!
That would have been too easy.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

wraithverge said:


> Edit: I sent an email to R2; let's see what they say...


I got my fingers crossed... it'd be nice to see a bigger one as well, like 1/24.:thumbsup:
*dreams on*


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Chrisisall said:


> That was my thought as well, only there ARE no models of the Bell 222!!! GRRRR!
> That would have been too easy.


Uh, not quite. 20 years ago AMT/ERTL did reissue the Airwolf kit with out the Airwolf pieces and it had Califorina Highway Patrol markingns.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

irishtrek said:


> Uh, not quite. 20 years ago AMT/ERTL did reissue the Airwolf kit with out the Airwolf pieces and it had Califorina Highway Patrol markingns.


I _meant_ no Bell 222 kits NOW.:freak::dude:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

John P said:


> That's why I got two of Aoshima's! And I'll even build one some day!


Wanna sell me one? Ummm... it IS just sitting there- right? I'll help you make shelf room!

So, when I get this kit (judging from the pictures of the parts, it's extremely similar to the ERTL styrene kit), I'm going to toss the main rotor blade & make a more flexible one from scratch, as well as a metal rotor mast to attach it to, anchoring into the main body. This will require more strength in the interior, so more sheet styrene work in the upper fuselage. Probably metal landing gear replacements as well, as (for now) I plan to do the "sitting in the Lair" look. Possibly in a diorama as well.
Hmmm... gonna need a Jeep...


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Chrisisall said:


> I _meant_ no Bell 222 kits NOW.:freak::dude:


Then why did you not say so????:wave::tongue:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Sorry- my bad.:tongue:

Oh, and if any of y'all are interested, here's where I ordered my Airwolf kit from:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kitech-3315...354?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a6de1d702


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

So the Aoshima kit was mentioned, does anyone know if they had improved the back compartment or was it just a re-pop of the AMT kit? I know there was a deluxe version with photoetch parts so clearly the desire was to make a better model, and Aoshima did some nice work revamping some of the old Thunderbirds kits, so I have hopes I guess. 

And it would be nice for R2 to re-issue the AMT kit. I'll second that a 1/24 scale kit would be nice as well.


----------



## hell_fighter_8 (Oct 4, 2005)

Here's mine, did maybe 4 or 5 years ago. I used MM Dunkelbraun gray which I liked cuz it seemed to really change colors in different lighting.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> Sorry- my bad.:tongue:
> 
> Oh, and if any of y'all are interested, here's where I ordered my Airwolf kit from:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kitech-3315...354?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a6de1d702


How about a free cardboard downloadable?

http://games.airwolf.tv/cardmodel.html

Or if you want to scratch the EDCC area, maybe these can be re-sized to use for decals?

http://projects.airwolf.tv/edcc/preview.html

Or some good fonts and clip-art for a cool base display:

http://projects.airwolf.tv/resources/clipart.html

Go ahead and click around this site. It has a wealth of resources. Be sure to click on all the fun links in the little grey box in the left-hand lower corner marked PROJECTS and MANUAL. 

All things Airwolf.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

A company named yiboo puts out a nice mini electrric rc version.quite detailed and accuate,they make 3 sizes of the airwolf and did I mentiion it flies


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

hell_fighter_8 said:


> Here's mine, did maybe 4 or 5 years ago. I used MM Dunkelbraun gray which I liked cuz it seemed to really change colors in different lighting.


That's really nice. I like seeing the different interpretations of Airwolf's hull colour. Officially, I guess it's black. But it sure seems to change depending on the lighting. My Airwolf was black mixed with a touch of blue & a smaller touch of yellow, if memory serves. I'm not sure yet what I'll do this time around. I'll figure it out after my Airwolf marathon next week.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

kdaracal said:


> All things Airwolf.


Great site!! And a good review of the Kitech kit I ordered. 
Someone at Airwolf.org told me to avoid this kit 'cause it's badly made. Hey, I just need materials- a good modeler can do LOT with a LITTLE, right?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

The-Nightsky said:


> A company named yiboo puts out a nice mini electrric rc version.quite detailed and accuate,they make 3 sizes of the airwolf and did I mentiion it flies


I'm a sicko for details, and most of those RC Airwolfs I've looked at have double rotor blades & a horizontal tail blade. I just can't deal.


----------



## The_MOSEPH (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks, Chrisisall!!

I had one of the old AMT versions years ago. Built, but never got around to painting. My wife and I moved and I didn't want to attempt packing any of my models, so I tossed 'em (I know...madness, right?). There were a few that turned out pretty nice, but the one I regret throwing out the most was Airwolf.

Now, I can make up for it with the Kitech kit and actually finish her.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

The_MOSEPH said:


> Now, I can make up for it with the Kitech kit and actually finish her.


I just got my kit straight from China yesterday- well packed, and surprisingly well detailed (I feared it might be an obvious crappy re-cast or something).
AND PILOTS!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

The RC helicopter guys will take a plastic kit of Airwolf and put their working copter components inside!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I have seen a couple of REALLY NICE RC Airwolfs out there, starting at $1500...:wave:


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

http://www.helifreak.com/showthread.php?t=198686&highlight=Airwolf

On a 100 buck 4 channel indoor copter.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Wow, that's nice. Not as nice as this, though:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/RC-Metallic...pt=Radio_Control_Vehicles&hash=item2c6311ac32


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

It has a flybar..... not THAT modern of a technology for 1700 bucks. Not a beginner copter either. The retracts n lights are cool though.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Y3a said:


> Not a beginner copter either.


Looks to be probably not for indoors at all...


:freak::lol::jest:


----------



## The_MOSEPH (Feb 15, 2012)

Chrisisall said:


> I just got my kit straight from China yesterday- well packed, and surprisingly well detailed (I feared it might be an obvious crappy re-cast or something).
> AND PILOTS!!!:thumbsup:


Awesome. Fears allayed!!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

You cannot go wrong on the kit for $15 (that's WITH shipping!).:thumbsup:
Some minor flash visible... other than that it looks good. I'm gonna have me some fun.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Chrisisall said:


> Wow, that's nice. Not as nice as this, though:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/RC-Metallic...pt=Radio_Control_Vehicles&hash=item2c6311ac32


That's about the same size as one I saw in a local hobbyshop a few months ago that had a for sale tag on it for 4 or 500 bucks, but it's gone now....


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I'd kinda like to make a regular model of it from scratch in that scale...:thumbsup:


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Ordered.

I've been looking for a reasonably priced Airwolf for years. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## The_MOSEPH (Feb 15, 2012)

They also appear to have a model of Blue Thunder, same scale & price with free shipping.

I was always a bigger fan of Airwolf, but I may have to order one of the Blue Thunder models and have them both hanging from my office/studio ceiling together....side by side or in a face-off.

(UPDATE)

Oops....sorry, not the same scale. Blue Thunder is actually 1/32, however it is the same price as the Airwolf model.


----------



## keymaster (Dec 1, 2002)

Airwolf wasn't black. Way back when, I saw the helicopter at an airshow, and it definitely wasn't black (as I recall). Probably closer to a dark gray, and pretty flat...but it was cloudy that day so it was hard to tell how glossy it looked. Got to see it fly too, but unfortunately no Mach 2 passes.


----------



## The_MOSEPH (Feb 15, 2012)

keymaster said:


> Airwolf wasn't black. Way back when, I saw the helicopter at an airshow, and it definitely wasn't black (as I recall). Probably closer to a dark gray, and pretty flat...but it was cloudy that day so it was hard to tell how glossy it looked. Got to see it fly too, but unfortunately no Mach 2 passes.


Yep. She's actually sort of phantom gray...possibly phantom gray metallic. Which reminds me...I need to run by and pick up some paints here shortly.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Fozzie said:


> Ordered.
> 
> I've been looking for a reasonably priced Airwolf for years. Thanks for the heads up!


Glad to be of assistance! Mine won't be getting built for a month or so- too busy with 3 other builds right now...:freak:


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

The_MOSEPH said:


> Yep. She's actually sort of phantom gray...possibly phantom gray metallic. Which reminds me...I need to run by and pick up some paints here shortly.


Testors has a color called graphite metallic grey which is the exact match for the Airwolf.Here it is on my AMTronics.


----------



## The_MOSEPH (Feb 15, 2012)

falcondesigns said:


> Testors has a color called graphite metallic grey which is the exact match for the Airwolf.Here it is on my AMTronics.


Sweet!! That looks perfect! I'll have to pick up one of those, too.


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

I ran an interview with Andrew Probert a few years back where he talked about the Airwolf's color. I remember him saying that in the pilot and first few episodes the Lady was painted a dark olive green. The reasoning being that the helicopter was a government aircraft. I believe that the white part was a light grey color at the time.

David.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Krel said:


> I ran an interview with Andrew Probert a few years back where he talked about the Airwolf's color. I remember him saying that in the pilot and first few episodes the Lady was painted a dark olive green. The reasoning being that the helicopter was a government aircraft. I believe that the white part was a light grey color at the time.
> 
> David.


Gee,I have photos of the ship being fitted and delivered and there is no green.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

I think I see a bit of olive there, but it's so dark it doesn't make any difference.

Chalk it up to lighting and move on...


----------



## The_MOSEPH (Feb 15, 2012)

Captain April said:


> I think I see a bit of olive there, but it's so dark it doesn't make any difference.
> 
> Chalk it up to lighting and move on...


I'm with you, Captain.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I went over to the Airwolf forum and found out that the color is called DuPont "Phantom Effect Grey" available at any DuPont automotive dist.


----------



## The_MOSEPH (Feb 15, 2012)

falcondesigns said:


> I went over to the Airwolf forum and found out that the color is called DuPont "Phantom Effect Grey" available at any DuPont automotive dist.


Aha! So, I was pretty close then...

Cool.

Phantom gray...

Thought so...

Thanks, Falcondesigns...:thumbsup: I may have to investigate this further...see if the color is decently priced or way out of budget for the project. If it's too pricey, I may have to just go with the Testors one that's similar.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Ordered on 2/16, arrived today. That's about 3 weeks. Not so bad I guess. 

I only took a cursory glance at it after pulling it out of the B-29 Stratofortress box it came in (seriously), but it looks pretty good.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Fozzie said:


> I only took a cursory glance at it after pulling it out of the B-29 Stratofortress box it came in (seriously), but it looks pretty good.


Yeah, mine came in the same box. Very pretty stamps on the package, eh?:thumbsup:


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Pulled this out of it's box,getting it ready for painting.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Hey- where did THAT come from??
:lol:


----------



## The_MOSEPH (Feb 15, 2012)

Fozzie said:


> Ordered on 2/16, arrived today. That's about 3 weeks. Not so bad I guess.
> 
> I only took a cursory glance at it after pulling it out of the B-29 Stratofortress box it came in (seriously), but it looks pretty good.


Yep. Mine came in a couple days ago (along with the Blue Thunder model I ordered the following day). It was sent Registered Mail, so I had to sign for it. Came in about three weeks. Both models look pretty good over all. 

Got my Testors Graphite Metallic Gray in the mail a couple days before that for painting Airwolf (no one had that color anywhere in town that I checked).


----------



## 67657 (Mar 4, 2010)

I recently picked up an old Ertl Bell 222 model, and I'm in the process of converting it over into Airwolf. Having to build the armor additions was a bit of a pain, and getting the detailing on the EDCC (where Dom sits) was something of a hassle), but so far it's right on track. I'm currently cutting out the molded in plastic screens on the engine compartment (to be replaced with actual micro mesh), and looking to either buy or make 1/48 scale figures of Hawk and Santini. The big challenge is going to be taking out a side panel to show the EDCC work I did. I'll be posting a topic of my work; meantime, here's a link to some info I found: 

http://projects.airwolf.tv/resources/manual.html

This is the flight manual by Andrew Probert (according to the site). I'm using that for the construction of this project.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

wraithverge said:


> I'll be posting a topic of my work; meantime, here's a link to some info I found:
> 
> http://projects.airwolf.tv/resources/manual.html


Awesome find!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Chrisisall said:


> Sorry- my bad.:tongue:
> 
> Oh, and if any of y'all are interested, here's where I ordered my Airwolf kit from:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kitech-3315...354?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a6de1d702


Thanks for the heads up ! Been wanting one of these for some time. Just couldn't afford the going price. Gonna order mine now. These are selling fast.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

I think it was cool that a body make over for a movie turned out to have asmoother air flow than the stock bell 222. and all newer 222 look like airworf.


----------



## SFCOM1 (Sep 3, 2002)

edward 2 said:


> I think it was cool that a body make over for a movie turned out to have asmoother air flow than the stock bell 222. and all newer 222 look like *airworf*.


AIRWORF! Would that be a Bell 222b with "Extra Riddges"? hehehehehehehe! :tongue:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

SFCOM1 said:


> AIRWORF! Would that be a Bell 222b with "Extra Riddges"? hehehehehehehe! :tongue:


I thought Airworf was the Defiant's knickname....


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

my bad sorry about the miss spell:drunk:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

edward 2 said:


> my bad sorry about the miss spell:drunk:


Don't be sorry, it gave us an excuse to joke a bit!:thumbsup:


----------



## Pitfall (Feb 20, 2009)

I had a kit of this in the 80's. I've been wanting another. I just ordered one today and I look forward to the build. I'm thinking of using a dark metallic black for the main color. It always looked black to me and that's what I painted my original but I want it to "pop" more. Any thoughts?


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

An odd bit of modeling irony. Whereas the tv version of "Blue Thunder" stunk on ice, while "Airwolf", a blatant ripoff of "Blue Thunder" (at least in spirit), was light years better, when it came to the model kits of the star choppers, the Blue Thunder model was outstanding in just about every way, while the Airwolf model at the time was a too-small, poorly detailed piece of crap.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Captain April said:


> the Airwolf model at the time was a too-small, poorly detailed piece of crap.












It's not THAT bad....


----------



## 67657 (Mar 4, 2010)

Pitfall said:


> I had a kit of this in the 80's. I've been wanting another. I just ordered one today and I look forward to the build. I'm thinking of using a dark metallic black for the main color. It always looked black to me and that's what I painted my original but I want it to "pop" more. Any thoughts?


I custom mixed the color for mine as a dark metallic charcoal grey with a hint of pearl to it. Over this, I plan on preshading the panel lines and doing a wash. I would save the straight black for washes and preshading and use a metallic lighter color for the main body.

What I have so far:










A poor pic, but I hope to post a better one soon. Gotta sort the ones I have for the topic I want to do...


----------



## theGleep (Jan 18, 2013)

I have been looking for a YEAR for one of these! Looks like you guys are LOTS more into modeling than I am...I'm much more of a "collector of pretty things".

But for Airwolf? I want to make SURE I can do a good job - so I ordered 3 of 'em!

also, I'm planning to "scan" all the parts so that they can be available for 3d printing.

Anyone here good with 3d modeling tools like to help make it perfect?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I just realized that I never did post a picture of the finished piece... well here it is.










I blurred the rotors for proper effect.


----------

